# Removing the fuel rail



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Anybody know how to depressurize the factory fuel system/remove the oem fuel rail? TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

That would be PRETTY DANGEROUS....
Wouldn't wanna mess with that....


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

hmm. removing fuel rail not to sure. depressurizing, remove the connector to the fuel pump and then turn your engine over a few times.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

It needs to be at a certain spec of pressure before you remove it. I am not sure off the top of my head what it is, but i removed them before and if that pressure is not at spec, it will give you a hard time to start. It needs to see a certain pressure as residual for the FSI system to work correctly.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_hmm. removing fuel rail not to sure. depressurizing, remove the connector to the fuel pump and then turn your engine over a few times.

That is not a procedure outlined in the Bentley manual. It is also suspect (like the injector pumps on tdi's) that fuel lubricates the hpfp internally.
http://bentleypublishers.com/


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (syntrix)*

you MUST follow the factory procedure to do this, that fuel system hold enough pressure to seriously injure someone. You will need a VAG COM to monitor the fuel pressure after you pull the fuse for the in tank pump, and you will need the VAG special tool to remove and install the injectors.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

Oh yeah, there's also that around 110bar of pressure thing too. Enough to squirt gas directly into your bloodstream, which can kill you.


----------



## 2zzge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_.....Enough to squirt gas directly into your bloodstream, which can kill you.

pfft -i have 100 octane rushing thru' my veins as we speak. i had to quit smoking and legally had to change my middle name to "danger".
now my name is Max 'danger' Powers


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (2zzge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2zzge* »_
pfft -i have 100 octane rushing thru' my veins as we speak. i had to quit smoking and legally had to change my middle name to "danger".
now my name is Max 'danger' Powers









I didn't mean you, LOL.


----------



## 2zzge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*

me knows that


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (2zzge)*

I have de-pressurized mine before.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (ZWStewart)*

Details?

_Quote, originally posted by *ZWStewart* »_I have de-pressurized mine before.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_
Details?


As I said above, you need to have a scan tool to moniter the rail pressure, pull the fuse for the in tank electric pump, and when pressure dops in the rail to below 8 bar shut car off. System can now be opened.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

I didn't use the vag-com to monitor the pressure. I followed the steps in the bentley. My only tip is to undo the fuel lines VERY Slowly. Once you crack it open and hear/see the first sign of spray/spew leave it be, and let it depressurize. You will also need triple square to remove the high pressure line. Wear some super heavy duty gloves, eye protection, and I even covered my arms in a towel. Also, make sure eveyone else is away from the area. NO SMOKING. 
btw, I'm not responsilbe for any injury or death someone may incure while doing it the way I did.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (ZWStewart)*

Unplug the fuel pressure regulator valve (on top of the high pressure pump) and idle engine for 10-15 seconds. This reduces mainline pressure from 120 bar to ~6 bar. I'd still cover everything with some heavy rags/whatever...6 bar can still make a mess.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_Unplug the fuel pressure regulator valve (on top of the high pressure pump) and idle engine for 10-15 seconds. This reduces mainline pressure from 120 bar to ~6 bar. I'd still cover everything with some heavy rags/whatever...6 bar can still make a mess. 

The "valve" on the top is not a replacement item. You have to order a whole new HPFP if there's a problem. Also it's reported that fuel lubricates the metals used in the HPFP. Running it dry is not an option in the manuals.
Please, for the kittenzz sake, follow the manuals. Removing this item could result in injury or death.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
The "valve" on the top is not a replacement item. You have to order a whole new HPFP if there's a problem. Also it's reported that fuel lubricates the metals used in the HPFP. Running it dry is not an option in the manuals.
Please, for the kittenzz sake, follow the manuals. Removing this item could result in injury or death. 


I don't think anyone is trying to replace this regulator valve. What I wrote is the correct way to relieve pressure, period. Kittenz or no kittenz.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

I don't think anyone is trying to replace this regulator valve. What I wrote is the correct way to relieve pressure, period. Kittenz or no kittenz.

that may be one way, but the factory manual directs you to remove the fuse for the electric in tank pump, thus starving the rail, high pressure pump, and everything else of fuel. Not sure how unplugging the pressure regulator valve would accomplish this. Please explain.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (2zzge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2zzge* »_
pfft -i have 100 octane rushing thru' my veins as we speak. i had to quit smoking and legally had to change my middle name to "danger".
now my name is Max 'danger' Powers










MAX POWER.. the name that you want to touch... but you must not touch....


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
that may be one way, but the factory manual directs you to remove the fuse for the electric in tank pump, thus starving the rail, high pressure pump, and everything else of fuel. Not sure how unplugging the pressure regulator valve would accomplish this. Please explain.

elsa web which is the online service manuals the dealers uses, instructs you to disconnect the electrical connection on top of the rail pump and let the car idle for 10 seconds, then open the high pressure line slowly.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*

Actually it tells you to do both...
remove the intank pump fuse so that once the lines are off it does not pump fuel if you open the drivers door
And then disconnect the sensor on the pump and run car for 10 seconds.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elsa* »_WARNING
The fuel injection system is divided into a high pressure section (maximum approx. 120 bar) and a low pressure system (approx. 6 bar). 
Before opening high pressure area - e.g. removing high pressure pump, fuel rail, fuel injectors, fuel lines or Fuel Pressure Sensor -G247- - fuel pressure in high pressure area must be reduced to a residual pressure of approx. 6 bar. The procedure for this is as follows. 


– Remove electrical connector from Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve -N276--arrow-. 
– Allow engine to idle approx. 10 seconds. 
Notet When the Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve -N276- electrical connector is disconnected during idle, pressure in high pressure area decreases to approx. 6 bar. 
t After high pressure has been released, high pressure system must be opened immediately. Otherwise, the pressure can increase again due to the warming of the fuel. 
– Switch off ignition. 
WARNING
Fuel lines are pressurized! Wear protective goggles and protective clothing to prevent injuries and contact with skin. Before opening the high pressure system, place a cloth around the connection. 

– Place a clean cloth around connection point and carefully open to release residual pressure of approx. 6 bar. Escaping fuel must be absorbed. 
– To conclude work, check DTC memory of Engine Control Module (ECM), erase all DTC entries which may have occurred from removing the connector.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elsa* »_ Procedure that must be performed before opening the high-pressure fuel injection system - Pay close attention! 

*For safety reasons, if the battery is “not” disconnected, fuse -28- from the Fuel Pump (FP) Control Module -J538- must be removed before opening fuel system. Otherwise, the fuel pump will be activated by the driver's door contact switch. *
Notet The fuse is located in the fuse carrier in the instrument panel. 
t By removing fuse -28-, the voltage supply to “terminal 30” for the Fuel Pump (FP) Control Module -J538- is interrupted. 
Caution
The fuel injection system is divided into a high pressure section (maximum approx. 110 bar) and a low pressure system (approx. 6 bar). 
Before opening high pressure parts, e.g. removing high pressure pump, fuel rail, fuel injectors, fuel pipes or Fuel Pressure Sensor -G247--G247-, fuel pressure in high pressure area must be reduced to a residual pressure of approx. 6 bar. The procedure for this is as follows. 

High fuel pressure, reducing 
Special tools and workshop equipment required 

t Assembly tool -T10118- 

– Remove electrical connector -2- from Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve -N276- using the Assembly Tool -T10118-.-T10118- 
– Allow engine to idle approx. 10 seconds. 
Notet By removing the electrical connector from the Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve -N276- in idle, the fuel pressure is reduced from approx. 50 bar to approx. 6 bar. 
t The decreasing fuel pressure can be decreased if a Vehicle Diagnosis and Service Syst. -VAS 5052--VAS 5052- is connected and engine control module is selected. And select display group 140 under “Read measured value block” function. 
t Fuel pressure (actual value) is shown in display field 3. 
– Switch off ignition. 
WARNING
The fuel lines will continue to be filled with fuel, but will no longer be under high pressure. To open fuel system, wear protective eyewear and clothing to prevent injuries and contact with skin. 
Before opening the high pressure system, place a cloth around the connection. 

– After reducing high pressure, high pressure system can be opened. To do this, place a clean cloth around connection to reduce residual pressure in system to approx. 7 bar. Escaping fuel must be absorbed. 
NoteIf the high pressure line is not opened immediately, the fuel pressure can increase slightly. 
– Connector Vehicle Diagnosis and Service Syst. -VAS 5052- and generate the readiness code in the engine control module in “Guided Fault Finding” operating mode.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

oh snap, it's an ELSA procedure-off!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_oh snap, it's an ELSA procedure-off!


I win...mine's Vw, his is Audi.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

I win...mine's Vw, his is Audi.

Either way I don't care. Were starting to get some meat and potatoes type info in this 2.0T FSI forum!


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

I win...mine's Vw, his is Audi.

haha how do you win if you don't copy the whole page... I don't see why they would be different at all since its the same manuals.
And this is a VW and Audi forum.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
haha how do you win if you don't copy the whole page... I don't see why they would be different at all since its the same manuals.
And this is a VW and Audi forum.

And KTM X-bow and some of the other european brands


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
haha how do you win if you don't copy the whole page... I don't see why they would be different at all since its the same manuals.
And this is a VW and Audi forum.

I did copy the whole page, so they clearly are different...even went in and checked a couple different models as it struck me as weird the audi book came up differently.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (veedubtek)*

where I work we have an online sub to Bentley, and all it says is to remove fuse and moniter pressure using VAG COM, then shut off car when it drops to about 6 bar. Either one seems like it would work and I have had perfect success doing it my way.
Honestly, IIRC it took a bit longer than 10 seconds for the pressure to drop to 6-8 bar, so I feel better actually seeing the pressure at the rail before I open anything.


----------

